
The Story of Reality Winner, America's Most Unlikely Leaker - rumcajz
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/12/who-is-reality-winner.html
======
EliRivers
Let this be a set of lessons to us all. If you're going to whistle-blow, and
you don't go to the official whistle-blowing officer because they will punish
you for it because the whistle-blowing system exists to trick the honest into
betraying themselves, assume also that the person you choose to leak to is at
_best_ an incompetent idiot who will shop you inadvertently.

